
Show HN: Hacker Feed – An iOS app for reading Hacker News - kentoh
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-feed/id1451386900
======
rasjani
Looks really nice. I leave it installed but won’t be my daily driver until it
gets darkmode and ability to post replies.

~~~
jggreg
What do you use instead?

~~~
bastijn
Boreal is pretty good. Has dark mode and light mode. Allows to fold comments
and reply. Nice and clean UI.([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/boreal-a-
hacker-news-client/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/boreal-a-hacker-news-
client/id925851179?ls=1&mt=8)).

~~~
toothandtail
Thanks. I downloaded Boreal on this recommendation and have paid the 99p
premium upgrade because after trying a few clients it is far superior. Also
after lurking for years long this is the first comment I’ve ever made!

------
stallmanite
Nice work! Please consider adding a dark mode.

~~~
zapzupnz
I hope they hang on, actually. iOS 13 is rumoured to have a dark mode API.

------
Aloha
I like it! I wish I could comment from with int app, it's basically everything
I'd like out of an HN app

~~~
showyourfangs
Have you tried Octal?

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/octal/id1308885491?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/octal/id1308885491?mt=8)

~~~
raviojha
I just tried it, although it asks to upgrade to a premium version to post
comments. I think I'll just keep the authenticated browser tab open to post
comments for now. :)

~~~
mft_
Odd - I'm using Octal now, and it hasn't required an upgrade for comment
posting.

In fact, I didn't even know there was a premium version.

~~~
rekabis
Can confirm - using the base version to post this comment.

Now _posts_ are a different story - you can’t publish a post from Octal.

~~~
fazilakhtar
Huh, didn’t notice you can’t post till now. Maybe it’s in the works?

------
LolWolf
This is awesome! I’ll be trying it out for the next few days/potentially
weeks.

Looks great, runs great. Fantastic job, OP! :)

------
gbajson
I have just tried it. The idea is nice, but browser needs some fixes. I could
not close cookie warning
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19813921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19813921)

------
raviojha
Well executed! There's already a comment requesting this, I'll just add to it.
Ability to login and take CUD (I mean, we already checked off R from CRUD)
actions would complete the circle.

------
spacedog11
How does the App go past pay walls like the New York Times?

~~~
Tempest1981
Separate Webview from Safari:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19824216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19824216)

------
ngcc_hk
Actually there are quite some app on hacker news now I aware of this. Just use
safari and safe host page. Can export to pdf easier on top of login etc.

~~~
zorbash
At some point, I built
[https://tefter.io/~hackernews](https://tefter.io/~hackernews) so that I could
read HN but also other feeds and keep them easily categorised and searchable.
It's a progressive web app, so it's easy to install on most devices. Give it a
try!

~~~
bastijn
Personally I do not like feeds that take 1/2 page or more on my mobile to
cover one item. Drawback of showing pictures for feed items.

HN is super nice because it is so condensed (for me).

------
hayden592
I’m fan. You have inspired me. Gonna write one myself to refresh my front end
skills. What tools did you use to build this?

~~~
hayden592
Any plans to open source the code? I bet you could get a PR that enabled
native comments.

------
lame88
Hey I just tried this out. I dont see any difference with and without compact
story mode. Is it working properly?

~~~
asutekku
The compact mode uses small thumbnails on right side instead of huge ones
above the title. Doesn’t look different if the article linked does not have
hero image.

------
onyva
Beautiful. Really impressed. I think a search function would be nice to
have...

------
chatmasta
Looks nice. Would you consider adding an option to clear cookies when opening
a webview? That way paywalls cannot count my views.

------
kdorbdieeb
Hey this is pretty cool. Thanks for releasing this!

------
cheeaun
Nice :) Found a bug for the text linkification (the first s3 link) here
[https://imgur.com/a/hXHBTW0](https://imgur.com/a/hXHBTW0)

Also noticed the API ;)

~~~
shakna
Not sure that's a bug - there's a space in the actual post.

> give a direct s3 link to [https://](https://) s3
> .amazonaws.com/mywebsite/index.html.

------
dh9kim
This is great!

